# Winterizing Ii



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

To winterize this year I used this process.

1. I took the drain plug off of the water heater.
2. I flipped the lever on the pop-off pressure regulator on the water heater to release the vacuum that would prevent the tank from fully draining. 
3. I hooked up compressed air to the fresh water connection using an adapter. The air was pressure regulated to 30 psi.
4. I would occasionally rock the trailer to make sure all of the water was drained from the tank.
5. I removed the air line temporarily and reinstalled the drain plug and reset the regulator.
6. I opened the drain hose for the fresh water tank and let all the water drain out.
7. I reattached the air hose to the fresh water connection.
8. Closed the fresh water drain.
9. Opened the kitchen faucet cold side and allowed all the water to drain. Used my hand to gauge if ANY moisture continued to come out. Would occasionally close and allow pressure to build and then open it again wide-open. I would repeat this until absolutely no moisture would come out. I then repeated this on the hot water side.
10. Duplicated (9) with the faucets in the:
a. Lavatory.
b. Tub (Including shower wand).
c. Toilet (obviously cold water side only).
d. Outside Shower.
11. Repeated (1) through (10d).
12. Poured about half a cup of pink anti-freeze in each trap.

My question is, do you think this is thorough enough? I am loath to put anything other than water in my lines and we don't typically suffer prolonged periods of cold here.

Reverie


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Does it get colder than 80 degrees F in Georgia???

I think you'll be alright. I've seen people get away with blowing out the lines up here in the ND winters. (and some that didn't, and broke all their plumbing!)

Personally, I don't risk it. I always use antifreeze. But our winters are completely different. sunny


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Fifteen here tonight.

I do air AND antifreeze.

Kinda like a belt and suspenders.

Take no chances.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Same here. Air, then anti-freeze. Just make sure the pink antifreeze you use is RV/Marine antifreeze. Unlike auto antifreeze, it is non-toxic. I believe the RV stuff is propylene glycol as opposed to ethelyne glycol for automotive use.

There are folks I know up here that only blow out their lines, so you should be ok.

Tim


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Part of my question is do you think that was a thorough process, minus the anti-freeze. I'm trying to make sure I didn't overlook anything.

Reverie


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I would dump at least a half gallon into each of the holding tanks and make sure you remove the cap off the end of your tank dump line (dump station connection).

The reason for the above is you want to make sure there is no water between your dump valves and the dump station connection. You also want to have some freeze protection for the piping between the tanks and your dump valves. Your not really worried about the tanks themselves as they should not be affected too much if they freeze but the piping is always at risk to damage.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

We are trying a new option this year.... we found a giant cave just south of St. Louis that stores RV's. The cave stays at 63 degrees year around, so no winterizing! And, if we get a warm weekend and the camping bug hits us, we just go get it and we are ready to go. The last time I was there, someone was working on his RV inside the cave, out of the weather.
When we were trying to find this cave, I did a search and found caves like this near many cities. They are man-made, usually old mines tunnels etc. If this sounds interesting, you might search for one near you.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Cave? Interesting way to put an old cave to use. How do you explain to the wife the build-up of bat guano on the roof?







We have a bunch of old mines up this way, but I don't think the 5 could be lowered a thousand feet to the bottom. Maybe we could use some of the abandoned Titan silo's.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

Actually, I AM the wife!

We didn't see any bats, and the ceiling is really high - like 40/50 feet. But if we get some, maybe we can sell it!

The cave is pretty busy in the winter with a lot of people storing their work trucks and stuff that they use every day. The only drawback is that it is too damp in the summer, but who wants to store their camper in the summer! My only concern right now is mice, but no evidence yet.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

As for the mice, just place copious amounts of dryer sheets, the heaviest scented ones you can find throughout the entire coach. In drawers, cabinets, under the sink, in the beds, in the outside pass through compartment, etc. This will not only keep the mice at bay.....hopefully, it will also keep the interior smelling fresh. Also, don't leave any food in the coach, as that will only lure the little fury devils into the unit in the first place.

Tim


----------

